

Facebook Will Deliver Internet Via Drones With “Connectivity Lab” Project - cyphersanctus
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/27/facebook-drones/

======
omilu
Free Space Optics will be used for the backhaul to the internet. What will the
connection to the subscribers be? Wifi, 3G/4G, there are range limitations to
both that will make communications from high altitude difficult.

